# Adding pre treat to our v box



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wanted to do this last year but never got a chance. This year is starting off very slow for us so I thought now would be the prefect time to do so. We just had a storm that dropped a pathetic, maybe 2" for the most part. It was in the 30's when it started but by the early am it froze over and the air became very, very dry so our regular rock salt was taking very long to work and were called back do do a few lots. But any ways here's what I am doing tomorrow....we have our v box on a 11ft flat bed so there's room in front of the v box for a 35 gallon poly tank, I think it measures 18"x34" so it will fit perfectly then running a ShureFlo 12 volt pump 1 gpm, tubing to the shoot with fan nozzle. It seems pretty straight forward but if anyone has any input of suggestions let me know. Pics coming as soon as its all together.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Check out REAPER on here's setup. The nozzles spray the salt as the V box spreads it, pretty badass idea IMO.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

should work! dont spray the auger!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1376024 said:


> should work! dont spray the auger!


I have an area on the shoot that already has a hole drilled out and I'm hoping I can fit the nozzle right there. That placement would spray the salt just as it comes off the drag chain. If not I can just drill out another hole in the same area.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brian Young;1376030 said:


> I have an area on the shoot that already has a hole drilled out and I'm hoping I can fit the nozzle right there. That placement would spray the salt just as it comes off the drag chain. If not I can just drill out another hole in the same area.


Yeah we never had too much luck spraying it before it hit the auger. But then again im anal about having excess salt mounds on the spinner.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1376083 said:


> Yeah we never had too much luck spraying it before it hit the auger. But then again im anal about having excess salt mounds on the spinner.


Where would you suggest? Is coming off the chain before it falls down to the auger the best or worst place?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

The spinner is where most of them spray. All of idot is at the disk with 2 nozzles.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brian Young;1376486 said:


> Where would you suggest? Is coming off the chain before it falls down to the auger the best or worst place?


On ours we have 2 tips placed in a V well /\ fashion so the liquid hits the salt after it has left the spinner.

Now for some reason our snowex is the only one that doesnt mound up when we added the liquid at the auger like snow in the pic.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

suscribing. I have been interested in this.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well I got a call from the guy who supply's me with all my liquid supplies and ouch! A triangular tank with all the bells and whistles was 1500.00 bucks, no thanks. A different system he has is just a 24x36x19 tank with complete system including 2 nozzles, all the hardware, hoses, nice pump and variable speed controller for 350.00. I'm going this route because I priced out a 35 gallon tank and a cheap electric pump from Tractor Supply and that total was almost 300 bucks and would still need hose, nozzles, controller etc. It should be here in 2-3 days. I also priced out doing it myself and ordering all of it from a Dultimere catalog and it was cheaper but the shipping killed me. So for 350.00 for a complete system its kind of a no brainer.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brian Young;1376908 said:


> Well I got a call from the guy who supply's me with all my liquid supplies and ouch! A triangular tank with all the bells and whistles was 1500.00 bucks, no thanks. A different system he has is just a 24x36x19 tank with complete system including 2 nozzles, all the hardware, hoses, nice pump and variable speed controller for 350.00. I'm going this route because I priced out a 35 gallon tank and a cheap electric pump from Tractor Supply and that total was almost 300 bucks and would still need hose, nozzles, controller etc. It should be here in 2-3 days. I also priced out doing it myself and ordering all of it from a Dultimere catalog and it was cheaper but the shipping killed me. So for 350.00 for a complete system its kind of a no brainer.


Is your guy, your guy only? Can he be my guy too? I was going to build my own pre-wet system but at that price why bother.Name ,number?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

leigh;1377460 said:


> Is your guy, your guy only? Can he be my guy too? I was going to build my own pre-wet system but at that price why bother.Name ,number?


SAME as above!


----------



## tjjn06 (Oct 28, 2010)

Brian Young;1376908 said:


> Well I got a call from the guy who supply's me with all my liquid supplies and ouch! A triangular tank with all the bells and whistles was 1500.00 bucks, no thanks. A different system he has is just a 24x36x19 tank with complete system including 2 nozzles, all the hardware, hoses, nice pump and variable speed controller for 350.00. I'm going this route because I priced out a 35 gallon tank and a cheap electric pump from Tractor Supply and that total was almost 300 bucks and would still need hose, nozzles, controller etc. It should be here in 2-3 days. I also priced out doing it myself and ordering all of it from a Dultimere catalog and it was cheaper but the shipping killed me. So for 350.00 for a complete system its kind of a no brainer.


Also interested...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brian Young;1376908 said:


> Well I got a call from the guy who supply's me with all my liquid supplies and ouch! A triangular tank with all the bells and whistles was 1500.00 bucks, no thanks. A different system he has is just a 24x36x19 tank with complete system including 2 nozzles, all the hardware, hoses, nice pump and variable speed controller for 350.00. I'm going this route because I priced out a 35 gallon tank and a cheap electric pump from Tractor Supply and that total was almost 300 bucks and would still need hose, nozzles, controller etc. It should be here in 2-3 days. I also priced out doing it myself and ordering all of it from a Dultimere catalog and it was cheaper but the shipping killed me. So for 350.00 for a complete system its kind of a no brainer.


Variable speed controller for a little setup like this???

Your tank price is High! If you dont ABSOLUTELY need the triangular/ V box spreader tanks dont get them. We had a 55 gallon tank that we found off of ebay for 20 bucks. NEW! 
Then found a 2 GPM 12 volt pump on ebay also NEW for 30 bucks. Roll of tubing "hose" Cost 5 bucks. The tip we used was off of one of those $10 pump sprayer things which was laying around the shop. We also had a Toggle and Plenty or wiring around the shop. I Even dressed it up a bit by making a quick connect electrical connection for ease of connecting and disconnecting. Overall cost was about about 50-60 bucks.

Are you still spraying the liquid or the straight ground???


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1377665 said:


> Variable speed controller for a little setup like this???
> 
> Your tank price is High! If you dont ABSOLUTELY need the triangular/ V box spreader tanks dont get them. We had a 55 gallon tank that we found off of ebay for 20 bucks. NEW!
> Then found a 2 GPM 12 volt pump on ebay also NEW for 30 bucks. Roll of tubing "hose" Cost 5 bucks. The tip we used was off of one of those $10 pump sprayer things which was laying around the shop. We also had a Toggle and Plenty or wiring around the shop. I Even dressed it up a bit by making a quick connect electrical connection for ease of connecting and disconnecting. Overall cost was about about 50-60 bucks.
> ...


We still have the 300 gallon electric set up but haven't had to use it yet. He did call back to tell me it might just have a heavy duty toggle switch but he wasn't absolutely sure. My biggest thing was the pump, I don't want to keep replacing cheap pumps every year or wonder if they're going to work or not.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

viper881;1377546 said:


> SAME as above!


Sure, google Senica Mineral in Erie PA and you should be able to get the number. If not let me know.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Brian, those saddle tanks are expensive. I was able to pick up 2 used ones at an auction for 200 a piece. They were set up for central hyd. Starting to remove the pumps and replace them with an electric pump. Bought the pumps from northern and nozzles etc from GVR. Should have one done by the end of the week. Looked into a contoller box, but they are also pricey. I can adjust the pump at the pump so i might with just a toggle switch. Still looking for an enexpensive contoller.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

rblake;1377772 said:


> Brian, those saddle tanks are expensive. I was able to pick up 2 used ones at an auction for 200 a piece. They were set up for central hyd. Starting to remove the pumps and replace them with an electric pump. Bought the pumps from northern and nozzles etc from GVR. Should have one done by the end of the week. Looked into a contoller box, but they are also pricey. I can adjust the pump at the pump so i might with just a toggle switch. Still looking for an enexpensive contoller.


Yeah we scrapped the saddle tank system, too expensive plus I didn't realize my V box has no place for the tank to fit into, it's a poly DownEaster so unless I turn it around so the flat side fits to the flat side of the v box it won't fit. I think for the price of 350.00 I'm just getting a heavy duty toggle switch which is fine with me as long as it all works. The liquid system we bought from him a few weeks ago has all weather tight connector's and sealed wiring so I'm sure this one will be built the same.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brian Young;1377744 said:


> We still have the 300 gallon electric set up but haven't had to use it yet. He did call back to tell me it might just have a heavy duty toggle switch but he wasn't absolutely sure. My biggest thing was the pump, I don't want to keep replacing cheap pumps every year or wonder if they're going to work or not.


Yeah We got a Fimco 2GPM pump on our walk behind sprayer that we have been using for 3 years straight with no problems. The cheap pumps i bought from Northerntool Broke/ Salt ate them up after a single season!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

System update, I completely scraped both of his systems. After seeing the 350.00 system, it didn't look any more than a little ATV spray system which I can buy for 129.00 from NorthernTool. So I went to Tractor Supply bought a 35 gallon leg tank which is nice because I can still see easily over it if I need to. I would have liked to have a 50 gallon and TSC's 65 gallon tank was well over 200 bucks  but oh well. Mounted it in front of the v box, running some clear,braided 3/8 hose to a neat little fitting I found. The fitting is a dual adjustable fitting so I only needed to run one line for two nozzles, now I can hit the salt as it comes out of the hopper and at the spinner. I got out of there for well under 200 bucks, I think it was about 180 bucks. I ordered a ShureFlo 1.8 gpm pump with max. pressure of 40 psi for 60 bucks from Dultmier catalog. The only other thing I need is a toggle switch which I will be installing tomorrow and waiting for the pump which should be here by Monday. Hopefully I can regulate it some way so I can spray it at about 6 gallons per ton, I guess the optimum would be around 8 gallons per ton but I just want it to give my rock salt a little kick in the ars. I will snap some pis tomorrow, I found the camera.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

the easiest way to regulate the liquid is by playing with flow rates in the nozzle tips.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

BSDeality;1381159 said:


> the easiest way to regulate the liquid is by playing with flow rates in the nozzle tips.


On my pull behind sprayer (Sidewalk sprayer) When the battery gets low the pump goes sower... So if you could somehow get a 3 way switch with High (power), Low power and OFF that might make a difference. 
My buddy has a 3 gpm pump...Realized its too powerful for his so he added a T to the end so one hose goes to the spinner then the other one goes back to the tank. Reduces the output pressure..

Just a couple of tips!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1381318 said:


> On my pull behind sprayer (Sidewalk sprayer) When the battery gets low the pump goes sower... So if you could somehow get a 3 way switch with High (power), Low power and OFF that might make a difference.
> My buddy has a 3 gpm pump...Realized its too powerful for his so he added a T to the end so one hose goes to the spinner then the other one goes back to the tank. Reduces the output pressure..
> 
> Just a couple of tips!


Ahhh, good idea. I think my 1.8gpm should be a good match. A rep. at Dultmier said they sell a 3.0gpm pump to replace the Swenson pre treat system with the 2 saddle tanks.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

We have just finished outfitting our first gen fisher polycaster with a liquid system. We chopped up a hitch mount 7 GPM electric pump system and mounted it to the side of the poly caster. Have two Teejet XR fan nozzles (http://www.teejet.com/english/home/...r-teejet--extended-range-flat-spray-tips.aspx) putting out 1 GPM combined at the spinner. Since its a conveyor system we hit it directly as it hits the spinner in a downward spray path. So far we will see how it works.

Cheers


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Plow man Foster;1381318 said:


> On my pull behind sprayer (Sidewalk sprayer) When the battery gets low the pump goes sower... So if you could somehow get a 3 way switch with High (power), Low power and OFF that might make a difference.
> My buddy has a 3 gpm pump...Realized its too powerful for his so he added a T to the end so one hose goes to the spinner then the other one goes back to the tank. Reduces the output pressure..
> 
> Just a couple of tips!


yep, wasn't thinking last night. one of our tanks as a T with a return to the tank. there is a ball valve there too, you can adjust pressure that way by closing or opening it up to a certain point.

I'd recommend a return anyways, it'll allow you to isolate problems, ie clogged tips or bad pump.


----------

